# Beer filtering



## Redtrk (Jun 18, 2011)

I searched this forum and didn't really find a good answer for filtering beer. I did do some I-net searches and found a few answers. 
Does anyone here filter their beer after fermentation? 
My first batch after bottling and carbonization has some fine sediment that has settled in the bottom of the bottles. Batch #2 was bottled yesterday and we won't know how much sediment it has until we open one up in a couple of weeks. 
I have batch #3 fermenting right now and before I bottle I would like to find out what other do if anything to get rid of sediment.


----------



## Tom (Jun 18, 2011)

OK I make alot of beer
1st you make extract or A/G


----------



## Tom (Jun 18, 2011)

Remember the 3 "P's"?
That is your problem.
You are to fast to bottle. I never filter beer.
So, TIME and multiple rackings is what I do (usuaLLY 3 weeks). My pale ales are clear enough to read the paper through.
Yes I do A/G.
hint: use gelatin to speed it up (clearing)


----------



## Redtrk (Jun 19, 2011)

Thanks Tom but I didn't know I could leave beer in the carboy for that long. How many times do you rack it?


----------



## Tom (Jun 19, 2011)

2-3X. Rack from primary when done to secondary. give it a week and watch it clear (save the yeast from here). Leave it another week and rackto a bottling bucket or rack to 3X wait a wee kand then rack to KEG. I usually have 3 week from starting to kegging.
I keg 100% so I usually dont rush to keg. I have 6 kegs on tap now


----------



## cpfan (Jun 19, 2011)

As I understand it, there are two ways to carbonate beer...
1. inject CO2. If you are using this method you can filter the beer and have a totally clear bottle.
2. priming sugar. There will be sediment. At minimum, it is the dead/dormant yeast left over from carbonation. (yeast + priming sugar = CO2 and a little more alcohol.) If you filter the beer, you will probably have to add more yeast, and you will still have sediment. A couple of rackings, as Tom mentioned, will reduce the sediment, but you'll still have the yeast at the bottom.

Steve


----------



## Redtrk (Jun 19, 2011)

This clears a lot up guys and thank you. So basically no matter what you do there will still be some sediment in the bottles when I bottle it? I'm going to bottle this next one which is a Belgian White then the next i'll probably keg since my 1/2 barrel is down to about 1/3. 
(Kegging questions to follow)


----------



## Wade E (Jun 19, 2011)

A Belgian White should be cloudy anyway. If carbonating beer naturally there will always be sediment. I dont rack my beer like Tom does. I leave it in primary with airlock on for about 1 1/2 weeks after fermentation is done and straight to keg.


----------



## WinoOutWest (Jun 19, 2011)

Over in HomeBrewTalk.com forums it is suggested (in the context of the brewhouse kits) to leave them in a sealed primary for 3 weeks or longer. The theory is that leaving it on the yeast cleans up some off tastes vs racking it into a secondary. I can't speak from experience (yet) but I've got 2 right now that I am doing a 3 week primary with.

Other than that I agree with Tom, my beer definitely gets clearer the longer it sits.


----------



## Redtrk (Jun 19, 2011)

MY light ale seemed really clear when I bottled it but I think what i'm seeing is a light white powder. Maybe priming sugar? I will upload a picture.


----------



## Redtrk (Jun 19, 2011)

Okay this is what I have. 

Pic 1 is the full bottle and what I have when I take it out of the fridge.
Pic 2 is poured into the glass and the stuff doesn't come with it and stays mainly stuck to the bottle.
Pic 3 is what is left behind in the bottle.
Pic 4 is what I pulled out of the bottle which is a beige or tanish color.


----------



## Tom (Jun 19, 2011)

That looks like dead yeast. As long as the beer taste good dont worry. Thats just the sediment that priming sugar leaves behind when carbonation your beer.
Now what you keg there will be very little.


----------



## Tom (Jun 19, 2011)

I bet the fridge is real cold.


----------



## Redtrk (Jun 19, 2011)

Tom said:


> I bet the fridge is real cold.



It is and I keep it in the bottom drawer so it is in the coldest part. 

Thanks Tom!


----------



## lloyd (Jun 19, 2011)

I realize this is way off my turf. Only made beer 2 times. but say you rack to clear then add the yeast and sugar in a pepsi keg to carbonate. leave for a few weeks then drop the temp to 28 degrees f in the fridge. Could you counter pressure fill your bottles with out stiring up the yeast?


----------



## Wade E (Jun 19, 2011)

Lloyd is eaxactly correct but youll need a C02 tank to bottle it that way. At that point just leave the keg in the fridge and drink when you want and screw the bottles!!!!!


----------



## Tom (Jun 20, 2011)

Ditto ...


----------



## Redtrk (Jun 20, 2011)

Wade E said:


> Lloyd is eaxactly correct but youll need a C02 tank to bottle it that way. At that point just leave the keg in the fridge and drink when you want and screw the bottles!!!!!



This is my plan when my current 1/2 barrel is empty. I'm thinking about adding another tap in the tower so I cam have two different beers on tap.


----------



## mmadmikes1 (Jun 23, 2011)

I just started making beer, and now have 7 cornys full of beer. Ya I always jump in with both feet. I bottle primed the first batch then decided kegging beat the hell out of bottling. Nice thing about the kegs are they draw off bottom so when you first tap you draw off the bottom sediment(about a cup) then it is clear from then on. Giving away beer isn't as much fun as wine. Guy show up for beer but Gals show up for wine


----------



## lloyd (Jun 23, 2011)

Mike I envy you 7 cornys! I have yet to find a source for corny kegs, except on the east coast.


----------



## mmadmikes1 (Jun 23, 2011)

The Local restaurnat has been giving them to me. Guys said the Pop Guy never counts them so take em when I need them. I supplied the free wine for the free thankgiving dinner he puts on. Last year he fed 75 people and I went though 2 cases of wine.


----------

